# Do you have a favorite podcast?



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm just now getting into podcasts.  I thoiught I'd ask here for any favorites you might have.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't even know what a pod is, let alone how to cast one?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't listen to podcasts myself, but I know that Scott Sigler does one. If you like his books you can always listen to him reading them in his podcasts.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Dave Ramsey is a pretty good one.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This Week In Tech
MacBreak Weekly
Science Friday
Left, Right & Center


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Betty in the Sky with a Suitcase

http://betty.libsyn.com/

Funny stories related to air travel.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

This American Life:
http://www.thislife.org/

Edited to add: subscriptions + current episodes are free. Follow the "On the Radio" link at the top for more info. This show is a hoot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Big surprise ... I used to listed to mugglecast.  I don't anymore because it's just too hard for me to sit and listen for an hour +.  Too busy being here or Kindling.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are good ones, thanks.



pidgeon92 said:


> This Week In Tech
> MacBreak Weekly
> Science Friday
> Left, Right & Center


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

My two favorites are http://escapepod.org/ and it's sister podcast http://podcastle.org/. They are science fiction and fantasy short stories delivered every week. I'm not as much a fan of PseudoPod, their horror podcast. I also really like http://theclassictales.com/ and http://www.astronomycast.com/.

I usually listen to EscapePod, PodCastle, and AstronomyCast while walking to class. I listen to The Classic Tales when I'm trying to sleep (there's just something about old literature that makes it impossible for me to stay awake). I do listen to some other podcasts, but they're really not as good as the ones I've listed here. (I transfer EP and PC to my iPod as soon as they've downloaded each week. They're really amazing. I often go back and re-listen to old episodes.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

For Outlander fans, Diana Gabaldon has a podcast on itunes.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, for Kindlers, Kindle Chronicles is kind of an obvious one.  Personally, I like the Official Lost Podcast, and the Lost Podcast with Jay and Jack, but they're probably not for you if you don't watch Lost .  What are you into?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like Dan Savage's SavageLove Podcast. Comes out on Tuesdays.

And on Friday, I listen to the Kindle Chronicles by Len Edgerly.

L


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

what kind of subjects are you interested in?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The podcasts I listen to are: 

Car Talk
Kindle Chronicles
Skeptic's Guide to the Universe
Airplane Geeks
MacBreak Weekly
This Week in Tech
Point of Inquiry
Skepticality
NPR:Fresh Air

and, when I have a lot of time:

Leo Laporte: The Tech Guy

The Don't Miss ones are the first three.


Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

For a good laugh I watch: G4tv's Attack of the Show Around the Net.\
I'm also subscribed to TheKindleChronicles and Attack of the Show's Gadget pron.


----------



## Alansmallen (Feb 17, 2009)

In order of awesomeness:

Diggnation
Tekzilla
The Totally Rad Show
Loaded
Scam School
Buzz out Loud
David Pogue Tech Podcast


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent!  Thanks for all your contributions!

For those who asked   I'm interested in techy, humorous, and current events.  Generally not so much politics, but I am enjoying 'Wait, Wait don't tell me'.  I like Grammar Girl as well.


----------



## Alansmallen (Feb 17, 2009)

If you like techy, humorous, current events, you'll love Diggnation


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Daily Source Code
Engadget
60 Minutes
News From Lake Wobegon
This American Life
The Onion News
No Agenda


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

cat616 said:


> Betty in the Sky with a Suitcase
> 
> http://betty.libsyn.com/
> 
> Funny stories related to air travel.


Me too!! I love Betty in the Sky. She is so funny. I also like the My trivia Podcast and WDW Memories Podcast.

Others that I enjoy but haven't listened to in a while are Magical Mountain's podcast, Pottercast, Father Roderick's Narnia one was really good. Actually any by Father Roderick that have to do with books are good.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

The Skeptics' Guide to the Universe 
TWIS: This Week in Science
Point of Inquiry
The Kindle Chronicles, *Of course!*
All in the Mind, *Science from Down Under!*
Philosophy Bites


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm grateful to see some Kindle Chronicles followers here! I post a new episode every Friday at http://TheKindleChronicles.com .

Others I listen to without fail are:

Slate Political Gabfest
This Week in Tech
Bloomberg on the Economy
New York Times Book Review
On the Media
Push My Follow


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Excellent! Thanks for all your contributions!
> 
> For those who asked  I'm interested in techy, humorous, and current events. Generally not so much politics, but I am enjoying 'Wait, Wait don't tell me'. I like Grammar Girl as well.


You might like NPR's RadioLab podcast. Each episode is an in-depth look at some quirky scientific topic.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think anyone's mentioned Naked Science. It's from Gr. Britain and it's funny and informative.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

durphy said:


> I don't think anyone's mentioned Naked Science. It's from Gr. Britain and it's funny and informative.


Do you have a link for this? I couldn't find it in iTunes....


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Right now my favorite is Jim Butcher reading chapters of his new book Turn Coat: http://butcherblock.libsyn.com/


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

My favorite podcast is Macbreak Weekly. I haven't been listening to it as much lately for some reason.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never done a lot of podcasts, but recently I subscribed & have been listening to Aspen Public Radio's classical music podcasts - there's one for operas and another for other forms of classical (http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=275423805). Nice if you like classical...and if you don't, there's also one for jazz & one for bluegrass.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to listen to a lot of Dave Ramsey myself, he is informative.
I currently am listening to a lot of "Law of Attraction Talk Radio" and the like.
My podcasts tastes change.

Thanks for the tip on the Kindle Chronicles, I will have to add that one.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Do you have a link for this? I couldn't find it in iTunes....


Here's a link
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=74171648


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm a fan of GeeksOn and Slice of SciFi.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My Favs are

Slate Political Gabfest (weekly)
Heroes (for the TV show)
Rachel Maddow (daily)
Inside Washington (weekly)
Meet the Press (weekly)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

durphy said:


> Here's a link
> http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=74171648


I thought this might be the one! I subscribed to it yesterday.... I love Science podcasts!


----------

